# IR films and airport security control.



## druschask (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I'm concerned about taking infrared (Kodak) films with me by airplane.

I've read that the wavelength of the hand-baggage control might   
lead to the exposure of the film. The direct control is an option, but since it's not a good idea to open the box, I might get in trouble there too. 

Furthermore it's an international flight, so security checks will probably pretty strict. 

Has anyone information about this?  

Thanks alot!
bye.


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2005)

Take as many rolls as you can afford, and respectfully insist on a hand inspection. That way, should they break your heart by tearing into one or two in the name of safety, you'll still have some. A hand inspection is your best bet - you DON'T want to run through the x-ray at baggage. Just have it in your carry-on luggage and be prepared to wait. 

Keeping it in the sealed box where you can show the Kodak name may help your cause while you explain what it is, but keep it short and to the point, and brace yourself to lose a roll or two. That way if they take you at your word you can be pleasantly surprised. 

Probably not the best idea when flying internationally, but in the States I ship my HIE to my destination and keep tabs on it. Saves me the anguish of airport security. 

Good luck!


----------



## DIRT (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah,  keep it in the original kodak box.  explain to them what it is and if possible take some prints or a infrared book with you to show them that you are a real photog.  I do that when I go shooting at night and the cops are allways pretty easy going after I show them some stuff.


----------



## binglemybongle (Aug 1, 2005)

Depending on where youre going, you can always buy the film when there.


----------

